# NF's + NT's = ?



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Generally speaking, how well do NF's get along with NT's?
I seemed to instantly connect with the INTP last night. It was great; I could relate to her on a lot of levels. I understood her and I think she understood me.
Perhaps it was the Ne?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd be cautious. I may have a crush on an NT at the moment, but in general, they have the power to destroy you. They like eating baby panda eyeballs for fun. If you don't believe me, check this out:

INTJs eat baby panda eyeballs


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Hehe, the link doesn't work.
That's the thing though, I don't really view her as the kind of person who would eat baby panda eyeballs. I don't really see her as an F, either. Maybe I'm totally off on the typing. I'm pretty sure she's an I, though. I should ask her her personality type the next time I see her.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh that's just Friday'sChild, she gets antsy about those things.. And snail what are you doing in the INTJf.. That is a special club for special people. With Is, Ns, Ts *and* Js.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I was collecting NTs for my harem. What else would I be doing? 

Here is proof.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

LAME!!!

I'm off to the pub...


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh well. I can't capture them all, even if I were to use the magical candy van.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

snail said:


> Oh well. I can't capture them all, even if I were to use the magical candy van.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

snail said:


>


LOL!!
Ironically, an INTJ chid would probably shove a grenade in that open trap.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

*note to self: INTJ children carry grenades. Use chloroform.*


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL speaking of scary....


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Are those his muscles, or did he surgically implant misshapen coconuts in his arms?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm trying to figure that out too. Do you think they'd pop if we poked em?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

They look fake, unless they are massive tumors.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> LOL speaking of scary....


He's a token INFJ, just like Lisa Simpson


----------



## Nightwine (Nov 11, 2008)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> He's a token INFJ, just like Lisa Simpson


wtf?

And in response to Selvagem, two of the three people I spend the most social time with are INTJs, the other being an ISTP. Though the INTJ didn't work out romantically relationship wise, for reasons I don't think are MBTI related, I have a very good, close relationship with her. There has been no eye eating of any kind that I've noticed. There is some 'type translation' that has to happen from time to time, but despite teasing to the opposite, I don't really think all NTs are out to rip people to shreds for fun at every turn (unless, of course, ripping to shreds is warranted).


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

When is ripping them to shreds ever warranted?


----------



## Nightwine (Nov 11, 2008)

snail said:


> When is ripping them to shreds ever warranted?


My apologies, snail, I was being glib, and unfortunately light tones, sarcasms, glibness, and being facetious doesn't always come through online.

I meant it more in the way of, if you poke the snoozing dragon, the dragon's going to fry you. And I don't mean to allocate whether it's right or wrong, but to nod in acknowledgment of the fact it happens. The time's I've seen, say Neph, get truly harsh with someone is usually when that someone has been 'poking' him. Which is not to judge right or wrong in the actual topic being discussed, but I have rarely if ever (I don't read every single thread, of course) seen Neph 'descend' on someone out of the blue.

This is, I think, where type translation comes in, though, because in most of (again using Neph as an example as a prolific NT poster as well as an eloquent one) the posts I've seen of his are separated from his emotions and are focused on the topic, and as such, I don't consider these ones where he 'descends' on someone. I think I've seen him get flustered, for lack of a better word, and emotions bled through and things seemed to get personal, but only once and so I imagine quite rarely.

It's the old, NF's are caught up emotionally in debates and such, where as NT's tend to divide between idea and person. If the NF and NT in the pair can both recognize this and desire to make an effort when clash comes up to reach middle ground for each other, that pair can handle it. If the NF and NT don't recognize this or don't care to make allowances for the other, then no, it won't work.

The workability of it probably also depends on strength of the F or T.

(and please forgive me, Neph, if I've completely portrayed you wrong, it is but my impression)


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Hahaha, misshapen coconuts for sure.



Nightwine said:


> I think I've seen him get flustered, for lack of a better word, and emotions bled through and things seemed to get personal, but only once and so I imagine quite rarely.


Oh boy! When did this happen? 

If we're taking T and F strengths into account... Well, someone I'm dating is somewhat borderline TF and I'm a very strong T. What sometimes happens is exactly as described.


----------



## Nightwine (Nov 11, 2008)

Zulban said:


> Oh boy! When did this happen?


It was in a thread. Forgive me for not elaborating, but for one, I don't remember which one exactly, though enough that some searching would dig it up, and secondly, or rather, the real reason; pointing it out directly feels disrespectful to Neph (even though, yes, it's on a public forum), even more so than using him as Mr. Example Guinea Pig.



> If we're taking T and F strengths into account... Well, someone I'm dating is somewhat borderline TF and I'm a very strong T. What sometimes happens is exactly as described.


How do you handle it?

I know with my INTJ friend, it's a matter of her specifically stating at times that she is focussing on what I said, not me personally, and/or going a little easy on me if I look especially emotional, and on my part keeping in mind that she is not intending her remarks to be taken personally, and trying to reign in any emotional knee jerks.

I wonder how much affect the J and the P have on this. The INFJ has Thinking in tertiary function, where as the INFP has it as inferior, and etc with NTs and where/if Feeling falls on their function list. I don't _really_ know how order of functions work, at all, so I could very well be barking up a wrong tree, but I wonder if having Thinking higher on my list than an INFP would give me a tiny leg up in this type of thing?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

In high school, one of my good friends was an ENFP and my closest friend was IxFP. I suspect that I may have been more F-inclined back then, as well, but if I was INFP then, I had a rather strong T. In any case, I had NF friends, and it was fun. These days, being around Fs in general does feel a bit more restraining to me, but I think I can handle it. As Nightwine says, it's a matter of being aware of differences and working them out. So long as you don't expect anything to be perfect and are willing to accept each others' preferences, I don't see why a relationship between an NF and NT couldn't work.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

> pointing it out directly feels disrespectful to Neph (even though, yes, it's on a public forum), even more so than using him as Mr. Example Guinea Pig.


Don't worry I was mostly joking, honestly I'm not sure I'd care to see it. I should probably say that when I make my classic tongue face  it is either because I am being silly, happy or simply joking.



> I know with my INTJ friend, it's a matter of her specifically stating at times that she is focusing on what I said, not me personally, and/or going a little easy on me if I look especially emotional
> 
> I wonder how much affect the J and the P have on this.


Intuitively, I feel the J and P have a huge effect on this. I think the J is more likely to play along with social norms and try to make things work for the sake of appearances or something... Js... 

The INFTJ lady who we will call Alanna, I think does more work in compensating than I do. Sometimes I am cold, not on purpose at all but by accident. She says that I'm just being myself and knows I don't actually intend to be mean, which supposedly makes a big difference to her. I vastly appreciate this understanding from her since expelling emotion and padded sentiments is an exercise for me. Quite honestly though I think it still hurts her a little bit :shocked:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

He had tit implants in his arms!!!!


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

My friend is an INTJ and we got along really well when we were younger. Now he's kind of in his own world and he's angry all the time. So it has been difficult to talk to him for the past few years. Even so, I don't think he means half the stuff he says.


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm starting to think I should just look for an INTP partner. ENTPs suck. No offense, Liam. And ENFPs...I'm still unsure about. Possible goodness...just not so sure, yet.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

haha please, do. It's tough going for an INTP to find someone who can put up with them (and who they can put up with) :tongue:

It does seem like you just might be both, though.


----------



## Bocephus (Nov 8, 2008)

snail said:


> I'd be cautious. I may have a crush on an NT at the moment, but in general, they have the power to destroy you. They like eating baby panda eyeballs for fun. If you don't believe me, check this out:
> 
> INTJs eat baby panda eyeballs


Snail, I really wanted to read that link as you know I am getting involved with an INTP (you do, don't you?) So I joined their forum and found out I had to post 15 times before I could even read the post. What kind of sick.....? anyways, I played along with their little game until I got to 7 posts and then I got bored as it wouldn't allow me to stack posts. What a bunch of control freaks! Is that what I am getting myself into??


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> Snail, I really wanted to read that link as you know I am getting involved with an INTP (you do, don't you?) So I joined their forum and found out I had to post 15 times before I could even read the post. What kind of sick.....? anyways, I played along with their little game until I got to 7 posts and then I got bored as it wouldn't allow me to stack posts. What a bunch of control freaks! Is that what I am getting myself into??


*Snorts in amusement* :laughing:


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

lmao 

INTPs aren't 1/10 as anal as the J folks, by the looks of the functions. I think he difference is Te (INTJ), as opposed to Ti (INTP). Te is more commanding and controlling, while Ti is more listening and understanding.



> Extraverted Thinking - Organizing, segmenting, sorting, and applying logic and criteria. Contingency plaiming, scheduling, and quantifying utilize the process of extraverted Thinking. Extraverted Thinking helps us organize our environment and ideas through charts, tables, graphs, flow charts, outlines, and so on. One woman labeled the shoeboxes for her 100 pairs of shoes for color, height, style, and comfort. Sometimes the organizing of extraverted Thinking is more abstract, like a logical argument that is made to "rearrange" someone else's thinking process! An example is when we point out logical consequences and say, "If your do this, then that will happen." In written or verbal communication, extraverted Thinking helps us easily follow someone else's logic, sequence, or organization. It also helps us notice when something is missing, like when someone says he or she is going to talk about four topics and talks about only three. In general, it allows us to compartmentalize many aspects of our lives so we can do what is necessary to accomplish our objectives.
> 
> Introverted Thinking - Analyzing, categorizing, and figuring out how something works. Introverted Thinking often involves finding just the right word to clearly express an idea concisely, crisply, and to the point. Using introverted Thinking is like having an internal sense of the essential qualities of something, noticing the fine distinctions that make it what it is and then naming it. It also involves an internal reasoning process of deriving subcategories of classes and sub-principles of general principles. These can then be used in problem solving, analysis, and refining of a product or an idea. This process is evidenced in behaviors like taking things or ideas apart to figure out how they work. The analysis involves looking at different sides of an issue and seeing where there is inconsistency. In so doing, there is a search for a "leverage point" that will fix problems with the least amount of effort or damage to the system.


With an INTP, as opposed to an INTJ, you're more likely to run into problems with her being lazy (can't find motivation), depressed (just how meaningless _is_ life, anyway?), or possibly angry (emotions are really all or nothing), but you're much less likely to find out that she's controlling, narrow-minded, or a stickler for rules.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Stickler for the rules? What rules?
You seem to be confusing the "doing things wrong" with the "not doing things by the rules/in the right order"..


----------



## Bocephus (Nov 8, 2008)

look at this!!!

INTJ Forum


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Great example Bocephus.:crazy:


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't see it, cause I'm not a member there.... can you quote the relevant stuff? or is it the whole thread


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Your post earlier today was spot on cryptonia... You're the first person to make me believe that the dominant functions have relevance (I never refuted them, they were just never demonstrated as correct). Where did you get that info?


----------



## Bocephus (Nov 8, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> I can't see it, cause I'm not a member there.... can you quote the relevant stuff? or is it the whole thread


That's exactly it, forced to conform. Now get back in your box and don't come out until you're ready!


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

haha, gotcha.

zulban, the info came from Jungian Function Theory

i know, i know, it's a geocities site, lol... but the guy quotes from a book called "Dynamics of Personality Type"

Jung's functions are actually the core of MBTI. The personality profiles that describe the types are what get emphasized online, but I'm pretty sure they're just add-ons created by observation and how theorists thought one would act if they had the functions in the order that corresponds with that type.


----------



## Bocephus (Nov 8, 2008)

Phew, had quite a foray into INTJ Forum. Kinda got sucked into the whole thing... not in a bad way really ... but I scooted out of there, throwing interesting clocks behind me... I don't think any of them have followed me... really.. I'm going to bring lawnmowers with me next time


----------



## Bocephus (Nov 8, 2008)

*Banned!*

Well I knew they were going to do it the moment I registered there. INTJ Forum .... pshawww

banned me for "spamming" .......????? wtf ??? oh well, I expressed myself freely and I guess someone didn't like it. Which brings me to another point..

Now that we are living in a fascist world (the governments of all the major industrialized nations have all bailed out the banks) and a lot of our communication is controlled by corporations (pretty much anything on the net including your email), we are quickly losing our so-called freedom of speech. It's happening at lightning speed.

Sorry for jacking the thread, just wanted to give you an update. (**** gave me a head's up on the NTs as soon as I got here, thanks **)


----------

